# Why are Colts THE gun to own?



## Glockamania®

Why are Colts (specifically revolvers and semi-automatics) *THE* gun to own?

Please educated a tupper ware shooter. Thanks!


----------



## gmaske

I'll take a bit of a stab. The early Colt Snake revolvers are a work of art as were many of their other revolvers and pistols. They also are kind of the grandfather of the 1911 which is considered to be by some as close to the perfect auto. (Your mileage may vary) I have never own a Colt myself but I'd sure like to get my hands on nice early Python in good condition. It is one beautiful revolver in my eyes.


----------



## JONSCH

THE gun to own nowadays is actually Heckler & Koch pieces. This is the new muscle at the range


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Colt has some really nice guns. Take a look at a few and I think you will answer your own question :smt1099

I've only owned one and it was a Commander. It's a really good gun.


----------



## tony pasley

To own the orginals, the pieces of history that has with stood the test of time. The feel of a steel frame in your hand it is just right. I own 9 different Colts.


----------



## submoa

Silly question coming from a tag like Glockamania. Basically asking people who already like Colts why they like them.

Colt Series 80s are avoided by many serious 1911 collectors. Even then only Colts to buy are pre-1986 (revolvers, semis and ARs).

Beginning in 1986 with the 4 year UAW strike at Colt, quality has been inconsistent. In fact, the poor quality products produced by replacement workers resulted in the US military shifting new M-16 contracts to FN in 1988.

Colt's financial difficulties resulted in Chapter 11 in 1992. 

In 1994, the assets of Colt were purchased by Zilkha & Co, a financial group owned by Donald Zilkha. It was speculated that Zilkha's financial backing of the company enabled Colt to begin winning back military contracts. In fact during the time period it won only one contract, the M4 Carbine

During a 1998 Washington Post interview, CEO Ron Stewart stated that he would favor a federal permit system with training and testing for gun ownership. This led to a massive grass-roots boycott of Colt's products by gun stores and ordinary gun owners, some of whom sold their Colt firearms to cut into Colt's market share even more. This ultimately led to the resignation of Ron Stewart.

Colt Manufacturing Co. announced the termination of its production of double action revolvers in October 1999

Zilkha replaced Stewart with Steven Sliwa and focused the remainder of Colt's handgun design efforts into "smart guns", a concept which was favored politically but had little interest or support among handgun owners or Police Departments. This research never produced any meaningful results due to the limited technology at the time.

The boycott of Colt has faded out with the new CEO William M. Keys, a retired U.S. Marine Lt. General, working hard to bring Colt back from its tarnished reputation. Due to the efforts of William Keys, Colt's quality has improved as much as its favor with die hard Colt fans.


----------



## Wyatt

Colt still does not manufacture double action revolvers, producing only the various 1911 permutations and some single action revolvers. Certainly some of the old double action revolvers such as the Python are legendary and highly sought after. Other companies produce the Browning 1911 design as well or better than Colt.

So I don't think Colt is considered THE one and only gun to own as far as semi-autos go. It seems to me Colt snobbery is reserved more for the old DA revolvers. While guns like the Python are indeed a work of functional art, I can't help but think the elevation to mystique status has, in small measure, something to do with the dead rock star syndrome. Once gone they are looked back on as greater than ever, with even more status than when they were alive.

Having said that, I wish I had a Python. :mrgreen:


----------



## Glockamania®

submoa said:


> Silly question coming from a tag like Glockamania. Basically asking people who already like Colts why they like them.


I'm an open minded type of guy.

So what I'm hearing...getting your hands on a Colt is owning a piece of history.


----------



## Mike Barham

Older Colts are nice, but don't do anything better (in a practical sense) than any other 1911 or any other equivalent revolver. I have an old Commander that I carried for years, but now it just sits in my safe except maybe once a year on Memorial Day when I shoot it and my Garand. It was a gift from my father, and so I'll keep it for that reason, but my Glocks are more practical defense guns.

I am a purely practical guy, though, and don't get emotionally invested in my tools. A true gun hobbyist likely feels differently.


----------



## zhurdan

I own a few guns that never get shot, they are mainly historical in nature. There's just something about holding something old and wondering where it's been, what it's seen (if it could see).

On the other hand, I have some pistols that are work horses. They get shot all the time and are for a specific purpose. They are defense guns. 

I doubt that I'd shoot my older guns, I just like to clean them, and remember the stories I've been told about that particular piece and ponder about the things that could have been. Not very practical, but very good for the imagination. Plus it gives me a connection to my Grandfather, who's long gone, that's probably the best reason to own a piece of history.

On the other hand, I don't see the reason to buy a Colt AR-15 over a Bushmaster or other brand. They basically cost more for very VERY little benefit.


Zhur


----------



## hideit

As a member of the Colt Collectors Association:
My first show that I attended it was clear that the DA and SA revolvers are where it is at for collections - these guns appreciate
they do not depreciate
Many colts bought are never shot these days.
If you are buying a colt today - try to get a pre 1986 manufacturerd date


----------



## pappy49

Glockamania® said:


> Why are Colts (specifically revolvers and semi-automatics) *THE* gun to own?
> 
> Please educated a tupper ware shooter. Thanks!


70 series Colt 1911's are like fine ladies, you don't "own" them, just take them out and caress them. They are special.
So too, are the early Pythons and Cobra's.


----------



## Bob Wright

In a word: History.

Colt not only perfected the revolver (at the time) but saw to it that it was a quality piece of workmanship. Add to that the personality of Sam Colt in all his showmanship, and that gets sort of rolled into the gun from the factory.

Bob Wright


----------



## revolvers&w

No mention of the Trooper MK 3 does anybody know how they compare to the Pythons with regards to overall quality?


----------



## Bob Wright

revolvers&w said:


> No mention of the Trooper MK 3 does anybody know how they compare to the Pythons with regards to overall quality?


There is really no comparison between the Trooper and the Python. The Python was a hand fitted gun, very closely monitored during the manufacturing process, and special care given to finish.

The Trooper was a service gun from the git-go, with the usual short cuts of manufacture.

The Python is capable of extreme hair-splitting accuracy. But, in your hands, with all due respect to your ability, I doubt you could discern the difference in accuracy. Or service.

I have had Pythons, and they were great guns, but my own preference for the DA .357 Magnum has been toward the Smith & Wesson Model 585 Distinguished Combat Magnum. In my hands, I can't tell any difference in accuracy, and the Smith can handle my heaviest handloads with ease.

You want a Rembrandt, get the Python. You want a small bore hunting gun, go with a Trooper.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy

I have both the Trooper MK III and the Python. Just like Bob said they are two different revolvers. The Trooper was a service pistol made for the police market. Here in Florida a lot of HP men carried the 4" model for years.:smt033









The hand fitted Python was made for the target shooter with fine jeweled trigger and special sites. The last ones made left the Colt custom shop in 2004, and they were by special order only.:smt023


----------



## Teuthis

There is no THE GUN that must be owned. Colt 1911's are still quite good, but now so are a number of others. Some of the others may be better. 

Colt no longer makes the revolvers that people seem to want. They were excellent, but they are gone now. In a revolver, I would say that Ruger is THE GUN if there would be one. 

As to the semi-autos, everyone seems to have a favorite but they all do the same thing. The differences in are mostly in peoples' minds. In practical application any quality-manufactured pistol works.


----------



## alloy

i have never owned a colt. i love antiques and the mystique inherent in older designs and things historical, from my motorcycles to rolexs, to gawking at old airplanes, i dont know why. never owned a 45 either....

until recently.

if this said anything other than colt on the side of it, it wouldnt be the same. it isnt technologically advanced, no tricked out super 1911, it is probobly is overweight and under capacity for a modern gun. not the primo year to own...it isnt the best looking, but it _is_ just Colt .45. the single actions from the sunday morning movies have the same subliminal effect they are american historical culture like john deere and john wayne. i try not to overthink it.


----------



## Jump Boot

It is simple for me. Although I own a number of pistols such as Glock,XD,M&P and they are very fine pistols indeed,but they just aren't Colts. Now I don't mean that in a rude manner. That is just the way I feel about the Colt 1911's ,probably because I carried one in the Nam.From there,the love began.I've shot a number of colt 1911's in bullseye compitition and I will say this much,it took a long time to master the pistol for accuracy,but once mastered,they are hard to beat.One of the most accurate 1911's that I own is a NRM Series 70,unmodified and it shoots right with my Les Baer PII (1-1/2") model.I love it !


----------



## TexasFats

In all of this talk about the great guns that Colt has produced, you seem to have left out one of the very best. To me, the Colt Second Series Woodsman (made from 1947 until about 1955 or so) with the magazine release next to the trigger guard al la 1911 is the definitive .22 rimfire pistol. I have shot Rugers (both the Single-Six and the Mark II) and own two Buckmarks, but none of them are as good as my 1948 Woodsman. Of course, the fact that it was made the same year as I was born just adds to the appeal. Also, no handgun points better for me than that little gun.

About the only other gun that was even close to the Woodsman for fun was the S&W K-22--another fine piece.

By the way, for what it is worth, my favorite pistols are all tied to John Browning in some way: The Woodsman (a Browning design), the 1911 (another work of art by JMB), and the Browning High Power (John M. Browning was working on that design when he died at his desk at FN in Liege, Belgium). Every one of them is quite ergonomic for me. John Browning may not have ever heard the word ergonomics, but he knew how to make his designs ergonomic just the same.


----------



## ThorOdinson

*Colonel Colt*

Few cops I worked with carried Colts. I had the armorer tune (smooth) the action of a S&W Mod 29. One easy gun to point, shoot and hit. The 1911 is battle proven and can function with grit, dirt, and water. I tried the S&W Mod 39 auto when all cops were revolver freaks. I liked it except for the 9mm caliber. Not enough stopping power when you really need it.
The 10mm is preferred but the FBI wimped out and picked the .40. It's tough to find 10mm factory these days.
If Colts are so old school I wonder why there are so many copies flooding the market?
Double action is marginal for only the first shot. My 1911 is cocked and locked. Slip the safety off and pull the trigger--its all the same from that point on.
If you can't learn how to take the safety off as you draw the weapon you probably shouldn't have it or anything more than a shoe to throw.
Time to go take a few shots with greatgramps .36 Colt Navy--the great equalizer along with Quiqley Down Under's Sharps. That Barrett BMG .50 looks interesting and its no Colt. Thor :smt1099


----------



## texagun

There's just something about an old Colt.........
They have been serving this nation for over 90 years now.
This one was made in 1918, during the Great War.


----------



## ThorOdinson

*Texagun*

Somehow I don't think those grips are original from WWI. Were did they come from? Thor


----------



## texagun

ThorOdinson said:


> Somehow I don't think those grips are original from WWI. Were did they come from? Thor


They're not. Neither are the sights or the hammer.


----------



## Guest

The only Colt that I have shot is the Colt Python...

It is a beautiful gun and was very accurate


----------



## zorro

*Colt .357*

gee guys , how could you forget the first and best medium frame . 357 magnum , buy one wear one and shoot it often , zorro tumbleweed


----------



## ringingears

Baldy. gorgeous pics..I think I'd build a baby's room for those Colts.


----------



## J.R.

zhurdan said:


> I own a few guns that never get shot, they are mainly historical in nature. There's just something about holding something old and wondering where it's been, what it's seen (if it could see).
> 
> On the other hand, I have some pistols that are work horses. They get shot all the time and are for a specific purpose. They are defense guns.
> 
> I doubt that I'd shoot my older guns, I just like to clean them, and remember the stories I've been told about that particular piece and ponder about the things that could have been. Not very practical, but very good for the imagination. Plus it gives me a connection to my Grandfather, who's long gone, that's probably the best reason to own a piece of history.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't see the reason to buy a Colt AR-15 over a Bushmaster or other brand. They basically cost more for very VERY little benefit.
> 
> Zhur


The diffrence between the 2 is this *MIL-SPEC*, COLT M-4 is made to military specs and Bushmaster/DPMS/RRA are not. My DPMS will never go thru what the Colt M-4 does in the "SAND BOX" and will work just as good as the Colt at the range. If you had to use your M-4 in life or death, I'll go with what the military and law enforcement trust their lives to. I work for the US NAVY Submarine forces and major componenets have been tested to insure quality.Bushmaster/DPMS/RRA cut conors to provide a cheaper product Colt and a few other tier 1 companies do not thus the higher cost. I wish Colt would do this with the current 1911's, but no Goverment contracts on this means QA/QC is not as high as on the M-4.

I have only 1 Colt (a 80 series) 1911 Officers that is my current CCW, it might be replace with a Sig P-226 as this is the 2nd 9mm PISTOL the military has authorized our troops to use and you can bet it's been Mil-Specd. The Officers 1911 is a better fit than either 1 of my other 2 S.A. 1911's. Just my $0.02 worth.

J.R.


----------



## GySgt1811

Thanks, Glockamania, great thread. You got me to thinking about what a Colt means to me. All here have hit on it. We're probably not speaking about "the best gun there is..." but rather American history and tradition - as well as (generally) damn good guns to boot. 35 years ago I bought my first personal Colt, a .45 ACP Combat Commander. Since that time it's been to a world war, two county fairs and a...never mind, you get the idea. Long ago I had it's name, "Bark "N" Buck" engraved on the slide. 

I had a 4" Python for years. My daughter learned to shoot with it. When she turned 21 several years ago, I hand made a fitted oak case for it, and presented it to her in honor of achieving her majority. (She cried like a baby). I have a safe full of all kinds of wonderful toys but my father-in-law's (inherited) Colt Agent is the piece I slip on the belt when my sweetheart and I go rambling. 

However, I want more CCW power. (Never attend a gunfight with a pistol who's caliber does not at least begin with a "4".) I am currently involved in a frustrating situation with a Kahr CW.45. It is frustrating for both me and the good people at Kahr. They have it, once again, in their shop for repair. So, yesterday, on a whim (Don't we gun nuts all seen to ride one of those?) I went to my gun shop and bought a New Colt Defender as it was being unloaded from the delivery truck. I KNOW it's all subjective, but I felt the frustration leave as soon as I walked out the door with my new friend from Hartford. (When the Kahr comes back from the shop, and IF it works to my satisfaction, I will then, in good conscience, sell it.)

There are many wonderful and worthy firearms out there, Glock and Kahr definitely included. But. the bottom line for Colt and me...? They're all somewhat emotional reasons; History, American tradition, Trust, etc. As you can tell from my moniker I was a Marine Tanker. My TO weapon was a pistol. In Desert Storm I wrapped the issued M-9 in an oily rag and stuck it in my ALICE pack. "Bark 'N' Buck" rode in my shoulder holster. I felt confident that if an irate Iragi wanted to discuss matters close and personal I could knock him off of my vehicle with the .45 and not just punch a hole in him with the 9mm. Is it mostly personal opinion? Yes. But that personal opinion gives great confidence backed up by over a century of Colt coming through when the fan starts flingin'. 

Glockamania, thanks again for letting an old man ruminate, ramble and remember good times, good reasons and good memories.

Semper Fi to all, God Bless and, Echo 7 Charlie, out.


----------



## fudo

Glockamania® said:


> Why are Colts (specifically revolvers and semi-automatics) *THE* gun to own?
> 
> Please educated a tupper ware shooter. Thanks!


Quality and Style


----------



## SK2344

*"The Gun that won the West"*

The SSA Colt 45 is my all time favorite Colt. I have a 3rd generation with a 5 1/2"
barrel and a 2nd gen (made in 1957) with a 7 1/2" barrel. I fitted both with Stag grips and they look good and shoot great. There is no better sound made than when you cock the hammer of a Western Colt 45. As far as the Colt 1911 goes, they never did impress me as being something special so I either traded or sold the ones I had.:smt023


----------

